# traveling without australian visa label on passport



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

hi, 
i have got australian skilled immigration visa grant 175 category. i m traveling to Australia with qatar airways.

i have not got the visa label on my passport. my route is 

bahrain to qatar to Melbourne

does any one know if i can travel without visa label on my passport ???? and using only the grant letter for boarding the plane.


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Generally you don't need a visa label. It all works electronically, and when the airline scans your passport, they will see your visa on their screen.

You can do the check for yourself here: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery

However, if you fly with to different airlines, and the one that you use for the first leg does never fly to Australia, they might not know about that check. In that case, it's not a bad idea to print out the grant letter, just in case.

But also check at the local Australian embassy how easy you can get a visa label there. The embassy in Germany states on their website, that you can just pop in and get the label on spot. It costs 70 AUD.


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

adeelijaz49 said:


> hi,
> i have got australian skilled immigration visa grant 175 category. i m traveling to Australia with qatar airways.
> 
> i have not got the visa label on my passport. my route is
> ...


Hi Adil, did you fly with a visa label on passport or without a label on it? from Pakistan

thanks


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

aftabnaveed said:


> Hi Adil, did you fly with a visa label on passport or without a label on it? from Pakistan
> 
> thanks


yar i travelled from Qatar, but without a visa label. 

Now inshaallah i will be flying again in august from Pakistan. 

but depends on ur airlines, ask the airline if they need a label. 

Most of the airlines in the world dont need a visa label. 

everything is computerized


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

adeelijaz49 said:


> yar i travelled from Qatar, but without a visa label.
> 
> Now inshaallah i will be flying again in august from Pakistan.
> 
> ...


Did they raise any questions in Qatar when you were traveling without label? I am planning to travel through Thai Airways, will confirm from them, but the travel agent said its fine not to have label.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Dec 8, 2010)

No they dont ask about it. they have all the information available with them. Just print out ur visa grant notification. 

and i am sure Thai airline would not require the label as well. travel without fear  inshaallah it would be fine.


----------



## aftabnaveed (Apr 11, 2013)

I will be with all my family members, so a little bit worried  but I will go without label to save some money


----------



## sami2526 (May 8, 2014)

*how did you go*

Hi Adil, 

yaar how did you go with your mission of travelling without label. I have to travel in emergency to Pakistan on Saturday and cannot wait for the visa label. I am PR, travelling with my family through Emirates. 

plz advise

Sami


----------

